# Pfsense Read_DMA ACB errors



## ITLomb (Jul 11, 2018)

Greetings All.

I am a complete novice to All this, plse take it easy  lol.

Today on my firewall which is a PFsense 2.4.2 is giving me problems. I am unable to log into my WebGui. Something has changed and im not sure what all this means or if an update has caused this error. Is there a way to undo/disable/remove or go back?
Internet works fine. From all my search its either the HDD or the Bios but it doesnt make sense as howcome i can still get internet access?
Can any1 help me with this?

Plse accept my apologies if i am in the wrong thread or Distro.

I have attached a screen shot im getting on my PFsense Box.

Thank you once again. Much appreciated.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 11, 2018)

Your drive or cabel need checking.
PfSense is not supported here.


----------



## ITLomb (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for getting back to me. Strange though when i look at my pfsense, i do read freebsd. so wasnt sure


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

At a quick glance, one of your disks (ada0) is dying.



ITLomb said:


> From all my search it's either the HDD or the BIOS but it doesn't make sense as how come I can still get internet access?


Most of pfSense, once loaded, runs from memory.


----------



## ITLomb (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for your input.  I will test my RAM, and HDD, Is there perhaps a way to Ignore or bypass that bad sector on the HDD?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2018)

ITLomb said:


> Is there perhaps a way to Ignore or bypass that bad sector on the HDD?


No, not if you value your data. The fact that it shows up at all means the drive needs to be replaced a.s.a.p.


----------

